# Dogwash Tub



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I use this tub but with me being 5' 11" I put it up on cinder blocks. 

I really like it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe you can pick one up for about 150.00 - 200.00 at the most. I have heard lots of great things about the tubs. Im going to get one soon.

I bathed all four of my dogs last night in a row, in my bath tub. I thought I would never stand straight again. lol I was in pain...but I did it and everyone is clean now. lol My husband usually helps but he's been on a business trip in Memphis for a week. I was determined to clean the house, dogs, kids and do the yards before he gets hear. I DID IT..YEA!!!!!! LOL

Excuse me ...... Im just so excited he gets in tonight!!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats! That's quite a job.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! Four in a row. Surely you didn't blow dry them all too? That would kill me. I keep wanting to bathe Max but then he just gets wet and dirty again. Finally we're getting some rain and the ground won't be so dusty and dry with dead grass. He is like velcro at the dog park!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WE just got the minis bathes and groomed - oh boy did they ever need it! and now I have to bathe the standards - thand Goodness they don't need a major clip! lol I use my jacuzzi tub - trying to figure out a way to sit lower so I dont' kill my back. I want one of those tubs that Purple Poodle uses - that woudl be perfct in the other tub! There is also something I have to check out - a local car wash has a dog wash - need to see that! lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> I use this tub but with me being 5' 11" I put it up on cinder blocks.
> 
> I really like it.


lol, I thought I was the only one with one of them. I have never used mine, dont think I like it. I would give it away to one of you only you dont live in Australia  I use a hydrobath.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, that Hydrobath looks great. Probably a "must have" for anyone that is a breeder/groomer. I'm guessing it's way out of my price range!


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

For me, the bathing isn't a problem. The drying and getting him to stay still while getting dried is the hard part, he still hates the dryer with a passion!

Right now I have a big roman tub so I just hop in and bathe him and then take a shower myself, lol.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Curley dog,

lol Nope I did not dry them. Everyone air dryed that night. I had krinkled standard Poodles by morning. lol But they were clean!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle- That looks like one nifty tub!

I don't own a special dogwash tub, I just use our own and
clean up afterwards. It does look like something that 
would come in handy for the future though.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

We just wash Marley in the kitchen sink! It has a sprayer for wetting him down and rinsing him off. One advantage of a small dog, I guess.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

rmillstein said:


> We just wash Marley in the kitchen sink! It has a sprayer for wetting him down and rinsing him off. One advantage of a small dog, I guess.


LOL, Maddie used to be small enough to stick her in the sink, she's growing
like a weed though....they grow up so fast...


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> LOL, Maddie used to be small enough to stick her in the sink, she's growing
> like a weed though....they grow up so fast...


Hunh, Marley is on the large end of the mini scale, and he fits in the sink. Maybe we have a larger sink!


----------

